
Stripe launches beautiful new stripe.com - fokker
https://stripe.com/
======
eyelidlessness
I was skeptical of the title. (Really, since it links directly to stripe.com,
and with HN link title guidelines, my immediate assumption was that they'd
written an obnoxious blog post.)

Immediate impressions:

1\. It loads really fast!

2\. Really dig the color palette.

3\. Good typography and spacing for the most part.

4\. There's some weird UI elements, like the slightly shaded background on the
link just below the nav.

5\. I like the non-device-specific screenshots, but they are pretty pixellated
on my 1440p screen.

6\. I could die happy if I never see a gears icon again.

7\. Use of animation is a mixed bag. The hover menus are pretty and behave
nicely if you intend to access them, but there should be a brief delay before
they open in case I'm moving my cursor _past_ them. (Preferably menus should
be opened with a click/tap.)

8\. I'm not using Stripe, so I can't really evaluate the docs as a real user.
But they _look nice_ and they're very readable, which is a damn sight better
than most of what I'm used to seeing.

8 addendum. The single expand/collapse side menu is disorienting though. It
creates moving targets to reduce noise.

8 addendum 2. Boy it was confusing that the "stripe docs" logo is two distinct
links.

Overall very visually compelling. I'm still super impressed with how quickly
things load.

------
dqv
I hate to be a negative person, but what is it with web designers completely
ignoring accessibility? It's built in to the browser!

Stop removing the damn focus outlines ....
[http://a11yproject.com/posts/never-remove-css-
outlines/](http://a11yproject.com/posts/never-remove-css-outlines/)

